# UKC Dog Sport trial



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This weekend Kenya passed the Family Obedience (FO) and the obedience part of the Protection 1 title (Kenya doesn't do protection).

The Wildhaus crew was there and racked up several titles as well (I saw Wulf, Raven, and Della doing obedience and protection).

Umzilla from this board was the judge. She is so nice and helpful, it was great to meet her.

I also got to meet Dan from this board and his Hugo.

The trial club was very nice and invited me to stand on the field to take pictures.

Now we will clean up some things and start conditioning so Kenya can do the BH and AD before she ages out...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congrats Lies.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good day! Congrats..


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!

We met Tom Cawood last month - sounds like a great group!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Kenya, and the Liberty WD club aka Wildhaus gang! I am happy today was better for you all weatherwise! Pictures, please??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Lies! You and Kenya put on a very nice show both days! Great job!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Chris now where are your brags? P1 titles right?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Lies and Kenya!!! That's great!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lies!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Hope you get that BH soon!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG!! Sounds like it was a great weekend with a big turnout.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's super!!!! Very happy for you and Kenya! 

Good luck on that BH and AD. ----> Make sure Kenya is comfortable running on the right side of the bicycle, and you'll have a blast!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot about that. Our other problem is that she sometimes has "lick granuloma" on her rear feet, basically she licks/chews them obssessively. It's not a wound or an allergy, we've seen the vet several times (it started with an initial injury which has long since been treated and healed but I guess developed into an anxiety/behavioral thing). So sometimes her feet look fine, othertimes they are pink or red betweek the pads.


----------

